# programming HomeLink with a Door King opener



## pman81 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've had my car (2008 335i) for over a year and am just now getting around to trying to program the HomeLink buttons. My condo complex uses the Door King remotes which according to Door King's site are incompatible, but my neighbor has gotten it to work with his new Avalanche, which uses the Lear Car2U system, which seems fairly similar. I've tried using the programming method in the BMW owner's manual as well as the method on the HomeLink site and the one my neighbor used for his truck (I'm pretty sure it's the same system), but nothing's working. Am I stuck using the keychain opener to get into my garage, or can someone here tell me another way to try programming it?


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

I've had the HomeLink system in the last 5 cars and found them sometimes tempermental during programming so there may be a chance. The incompatibility also may be in the random key generator and not in the transmission side of the system which would keep you from using it.


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

Are you using the method where you press the opener's button repeatedly? For some reason they have this under Canadian programming instructions... http://www.homelink.com/programming/programming.taf?do=ca


----------



## pman81 (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah i've tried that as well. i think i might give up soon, my next idea is to find other BMW drivers at the car wash stall and see if they've gotten it to work...


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

pman81 said:


> yeah i've tried that as well. i think i might give up soon, my next idea is to find other BMW drivers at the car wash stall and see if they've gotten it to work...


Your best bet is to call Homelink, the # is in your manual, and they will walk you thru it step by step if it can be done. Good luck
cheers
vern


----------



## Tom (Atl) (Aug 21, 2006)

Did you ever get it to work?

Having the same problem - can't program my 335i to my door king . my door king remote says 318 mHz on the back.


----------



## aggie njneer (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm interested as well. My house is in a gated community and they use door king as well and I have two bimmers


----------



## pman81 (Jul 7, 2008)

I never got it to work. It's a shame I can't put this thing to good use, but it's easy enough to just put my keys in the ash tray


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

pman81 said:


> I never got it to work. It's a shame I can't put this thing to good use, but it's easy enough to just put my keys in the ash tray


Did you ever call Home link to walk you through it?:dunno:
cheers
vern


----------

